# Looking for plans for a new coop



## ChickenMomma91 (Oct 25, 2017)

So on sufficient self I was told that the coop picture I provided as reference was a 'death box' even after saying it was for reference. I most obviously plan to alter plans to fit proper chicken keeping.  

That said, I have three laying hens and the coop I'm currently employing isn't working. It was drawn out by yours truly and for some reason I thought the food and water absolutely had to be in the coop with them. I have since learned otherwise. Its huge, 6+ feet long by 4ish feet wide and drafty with bad leaks. It was built in a hurry with very cheap or free items. The fence is also falling apart now after a maple tree came down on the shed that my coop and run are attached to. 

We need a moveable coop that is small enough I can move it myself but big enough for the girls and sturdy. 

This is the current coop and yard. Its a monster.



 

 

These are similar to what I have in my head but can't put to paper.


 



So if anyone has some blueprints or building plans that I could easily alter it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 26, 2017)

I would recommend you go over to the sister site; www.backyardchickens.com  and check out the various coop threads. There is EXTENSIVE info over there... like enough to keep you reading for weeks.   If you can't find something over there, I doubt it can be found.


----------



## ChickenMomma91 (Oct 26, 2017)

I actually avoid BYC. It’s where I started and have unfortunately been met with rude lil know-it-all’s that seem to think I’m inept. But I’ll have a look


----------



## mysunwolf (Oct 26, 2017)

ChickenMomma91 said:


> ...
> 
> These are similar to what I have in my head but can't put to paper.
> View attachment 39660 ...



I like this one a lot, though I would make the wall that's interior to the run wire instead of solid, to get plenty of ventilation. Guess that's what they meant by death box, not enough ventilation? When I first got chickens, I started with a coop like this one, where the elevated box was 4'x3', and the run below was 4'x8'. It had wheels and I pulled it by hand up and down steep hills for years.

I've got to admit... I never put a plan to paper before I build. I just get the general idea, start laying boards around my carport, and then start drilling. Makes it a lot easier for my brain to build things. Now that I've built a few things I can make general plans and supply lists without having a detailed drawing. I'd be ashamed to post some of my "plans" on here  But you sound like a person who needs a plan to build?

I avoid BYC too for the same reason. Hope you can find what you're looking for there and come back here quickly.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 26, 2017)

There are some youtube videos that I found, at least the title says that they are building a chicken tractor. For some reason my computer is boycotting youtube right now. 

BYC does have some wonderful coops, you can just look around and no one will know you are there.


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 26, 2017)

DH and I were visiting @Baymule recently, and she has (I think) three of the second, pointed chicken runs, that she built.  I'm pretty sure she has some photos, that she could post, if she has time.  I know she is very busy, though.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 27, 2017)

I build the things I need, but I use scraps, reject lumber from the Lowes cull rack and whatever else I can scrounge up. I usually start with a picture of the finished project in my head, then see what I have in my pile of treasures to make my brain fart come true.  I will be happy to track down pictures and even a thread or two of some of my projects. BRB

First you need building supplies.
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/score-lumber-and-wire.32487/

Here is a pictorial of a hoop coop I built.
https://www.theeasygarden.com/threads/hoop-coop.18291/

This is the first coop I built. It was at our old house. It was supposed to be 7'x8' but it came out more like 6'10"x7'11"x7'1"x6'11"...........LOL









Note the 1' of hardware cloth all around the coop for ventilation. In the winter, I stapled feed sacks on some of the open spaces, but still left plenty of ventilation. Then because you always need more chickens, I added on a hoop run, using 3 cow panels. Always use hardware cloth, because any predator can rip right through chicken wire. I assembled most of it with hog rings. I had those heavy beams that weren't treated, so I put them up on blocks and extended the cow panels to the ground, where I hog ringed a skirt of 1"x2"x24" wire to keep predators from digging in. 









If you are going to paint it, it is easier to paint the boards before you put them all together. Then you can touch them up as needed.









I filled the coop and run with leaves every fall, the chickens loved it. They scratched the leaves to bits, pooped all over them and made the best compost for the garden!

Got to switch to my phone now for the pics of the A frame chicken tractors.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 27, 2017)

Ok pics of the latest plunge into the scrap pile!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 27, 2017)

I ripped 2x4's in half, the bottom runners are treated. The layers of plywood on the sides and back are because I had scraps of plywood. Hope this helps!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 27, 2017)

Here's a link to @Mike CHS thread. His wife just finished building a coop and there are pictures you can see. scan back/forth for more details of just ask him if you're interested.  https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...al-on-building-our-little-farm.31513/page-202


----------

